# BYB puppy mill neighbors



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is so sad, I have no idea what to tell you. I wish we could take dogs away from people not just for lack of food and water


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I know there isn't much I can do. I have talked with the owner as tactfully as possible but he sees nothing wrong with the way he is keeping his dogs.
I just hate that I have to watch it on a daily basis with no way to intervene...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just a thought, a lot of municipalities have noise control restrictions, most of which include dogs. Some are for specific hours, like 10 pm to 6 am, or similar. Can you check to see if yours has restrictions, and then file a noise complaint?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a local SPCA or Humane Society in your area?

I was doing some looking on line, both sites have numbers you can call. Depending on where you are located in CA, the H.S. has a tip line and I found a SPCA in CA that has a number you can contact. The SPCA would send investigators out to the property.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The only angle I could figure is that the dogs probably are not licensed. When another neighbor complained about him when only the male was in the yard howling all day long she was told there is no violation because the dog had food, water and shelter. The neighbor who owned the dogs told me his dog was howling because he missed the female, who at the time was tending to her puppies at another home. Since then he brought the female here and now we have a continuous supply of puppies.
Our SPCA is so overwhelmed that they only accept emergency calls for a loose, dangerous dog. Anything else you go in person, wait in a long line and submit a form that they may or may not respond to. That in itself would not stop me if I thought it might have an impact but in my area there is no law about breeding your dogs indiscriminately. We do have a limit on the number of dogs allowed, which he has not exceeded because it does not apply to a litter of puppies.
I appreciate your suggestions but truly I don't think the guy with the dogs is breaking any law other than possibly not having his dogs licensed. 
As far as the noise factor, well, sometimes my own young dog has a high pitched yelp when he is excited that someone could complain about.
It is more my frustration that there is not much anyone can do in this type of situation.
The dogs look well fed, and healthy, though I doubt they have ever seen a vet for vaccinations etc...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, here we are in July and the Momma dog had another litter of 4 puppies who are about 8 or 9 weeks old. The owner, being the smart guy that he is, left the puppies outside with the other 3 grown dogs. He has a wrought iron fence with spaces wide enough for the puppies to wander around in the alley. I tried banging on his door to let him know the puppies had escaped but with no success. I tried to round up the puppies when they were outside the fence but they ran back inside when I attempted to do so. 
When I came home later on one of the puppies had died. Not sure if that was a result of being trampled by the older dogs, who tend to play rough, or possibly being hit by a car.
In addition, the other female dog, who is the daughter of the Mamma, from a prior litter is now in heat. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out more puppies will be on the way.

I did notice that today he kept the puppies in the garage. I guess having one of his "money makers" die did not set well with him.

I really hate that I have to watch the goings on with these poor dogs. There is no human interaction with them, just a bunch of dogs running around and breeding...so sad...

I spoke with a friend who is a reputable breeder of another breed about this situation. Her comment was that, sadly, in order to protect the reputable breeders we also end up protecting the rights of the irresponsible "breeders".


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

This is such a sad situation. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I spoke with a friend who is a reputable breeder of another breed about this situation. Her comment was that, sadly, in order to protect the reputable breeders we also end up protecting the rights of the irresponsible "breeders".


That sadly is true. Or I think that when we toughen up the laws enough so we can STOP the baddies out there, the only people who get hurt are those who are already conscientous and above the board in how they operate. The shifty people just move or find other ways to avoid getting caught. 

Did you call animal control about the puppies getting loose outside the fence? 

As long as they are confined to the yard or given reasonable care, the AC can't do anything. But if they are getting outside and considering their age, I believe that's neglect.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

The one thing I can think of getting the byb breeder on is not having a breeders license and failing to declare this on his taxes. Tipping SPCA may be good too, but just having water and food and a little space to walk is sadly all these people need to provide legally. There was this one husky mix that was chained up, literally with a very heavy chain and it had an igloo dog house, food and water. It was suppose to be a watch dog for a korean church, I kid you not, an actual church (!) and I called animal control for cruelty. They got back to me and said no laws were broken and they could do nothing about it. SO sad, these laws need to change about what is humane.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My plan was to round up the puppies while they were out of the yard and report the owner to AC. The owner has solved the problem and the puppies are now confined to the garage, again. It has been hot here lately and I am sure the temperature for them in there is not great.
The only law that is being broken as far as I can tell is that the adult dogs are not licensed. It would prpbably cost him about $300 to license his intact dogs but that is about it. Animal control is so busy and understaffed they would not likely bother to deal with someone having an unlicensed dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldenPines said:


> The one thing I can think of getting the byb breeder on is not having a breeders license and failing to declare this on his taxes. Tipping SPCA may be good too, but just having water and food and a little space to walk is sadly all these people need to provide legally. There was this one husky mix that was chained up, literally with a very heavy chain and it had an igloo dog house, food and water. It was suppose to be a watch dog for a korean church, I kid you not, an actual church (!) and I called animal control for cruelty. They got back to me and said no laws were broken and they could do nothing about it. SO sad, these laws need to change about what is humane.


In my town there is a law that you cannot chain a dog up, I think they allow 10 minutes, but that is it. I think the only time it is really enforced is when there is neglect.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I can only imagine how you feel. I hate to see any animal mistreated but at the same time I would be concerned about those adult pitbulls getting out. We have one in my neighborhood who has hurt other dogs while their owners were walking their dogs on leads of course. 
What about a Dept of Neighborhood Services? Is the yard kept clean? And since I am not a breeder is there some licensing requirement for breeding? And wouldn't that be an income that this guy should be reporting also? Do you know if he owns the property, you can always hope that he moves and takes his business with him. 
I really do sympathize with you. It's hard to look at and sad to say many of those dogs will not be going to loving homes.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like fathers are breeding with daughters the makings of a very unstable litters of pitbulls coming out of there. This is a scary production, since pitbulls are very strong in the jaws and when provoked they can do a lot more damage than a little dog coming from similar backgrounds. 

I had a poodle who was the product of a breeding (accidentally) son to mother. He was very possessive, argumentative (some of this was probably our fault for ignorance in proper training). He did have a sister from this litter who was very sickly all her life, surprisingly she lived longer than mine did, he died at 9 from kidney failure.


----------

